# Nicaragua: Ortega "Citizen Committee" Leader gunned down



## peregrino_nica (Aug 1, 2008)

Right on cue - as if they read my last post! 

Just kidding. Tragic loss of life. But what goes around comes around.

http://impreso.elnuevodiario.com.ni/2008/07/31/nacionales/81979

Can run it through Google translate if Spanish is a little rusty
http://translate.google.com/translate_t

If anyone reads this, as background there are 3 areas always on bleeding edge of pro-freedom, anti-Ortega resistance. This happened in RAAN.

RAAN - Region Autonimo Atlantico Norte. Lots of proud Misura, Creoles and Wangkis there
RAAS - Region Autonimo Atlantico Sur. Lots of proud southern campesinos and ex Resistance fighters.
Matagalpa/Chinandega - Proud Campesinos with long history of pro freedom resistance against various Nicaraguan dictatorships of right and left. Again, lots of ex resistance there.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Aug 1, 2008)

Couldn't of happened to a better guy! Adios sucker! Now if Ortega ... could meet the same fate ... :cool:


----------



## peregrino_nica (Aug 1, 2008)

Trip_Wire said:


> Couldn't of happened to a better guy! Adios sucker! Now if Ortega ... could meet the same fate ... :cool:



Ya got me there TW. By "Tragic" I meant "Well deserved, super cool, and appropriate".


----------

